# Root Call Blocker 2 - SALE!



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

*Root Call Blocker 2*

*Root Call Blocker is a powerful call, SMS and MMS blocker for root users. Stop bill collectors and text message spammers 100% of the time with our unique root-enabled call manager. *

*Now with more better everything!*

Unlike other call filters, Root Call Blocker silently blocks calls at a system level. You need not even know its working and can choose to be notified only if specific numbers are blocked.

Some translations are missing in RCB 2. If you want to help us with a language, please visit Root Call Blocker Pro Translations - Crowdin to get started.

*Advantages:*

- Completely ignore spam calls and messages
- Import large lists of numbers from files, including CSV
- Block MMS and numbers containing letters
- Reject unknown, withheld, private and restricted numbers
- Keep blocked calls and messages hidden with password, dialer and pattern
- Block area codes or countries

*Unique features:*

- Your phone never rings and the screen never turns on
- In call widget allows you to ignore/block calls on the fly
- Customize your notifications with vibration, ringtone and LED colors

*Features:*

- Silent/hidden operating mode
- Cloud backup to Google Drive and Dropbox
- Google Groups integration
- SMS auto-replies
- Encrypted backups

WARNING - app generally only supports devices commonly available in the West. We will ignore requests for compatibility with random knockoffs and no name provider phones.

WARNING - multi-sim devices are not officially supported and never will be. On some devices it will work, on most not. No idea which these might be, so use the trial first.

If you need help, read the HELP section, use "Write to us" in the app's settings or visit the website: FEEDBACK

This app does not control your voicemail service. If your blocked calls are being sent to voice mail, try another blocking method or use Google Voice. You can simulate a disconnected message by forwarding busy calls to a number that doesn't exist.

OUTGOING CALL permissions are needed for hidden mode, using the dialer to enter a password.
ACCOUNTS are needed for Google Contact Groups.
SEND SMS needed for auto replies.
INTERNET ACCESS is for licensing and the "Write to us" feedback tool. 
LOG DATA is only sent with your permission via the "Write to us" menu item in Settings. You do not have to send anything if you don't want to.

*Market link:*

https://market.android.com/details?id=fahrbot.apps.rootcallblocker.beta

The Trial allows you to block one ITEM. You can use Groups, Variables and wildcards to block multiple contacts.

*Screens:*

FHD gallery: OPEN GALLERY


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Er bump


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

OK guys, the beta signup is active, so follow the instructions please!


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Better catch the sale guys


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

On sale - this week only $2.99 (usual price is $6.99)!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks for the killer apps (call master, screenshot ER, ditalix, and meta widget are SICK!) May try RCB to compare/contrast with call master.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> thanks for the killer apps (call master, screenshot ER, ditalix, and meta widget are SICK!) May try RCB to compare/contrast with call master.


Thanks very much!

Have a look at our new app as well:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fahrbot.apps.security.firewall


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

subspace said:


> Thanks very much!
> 
> Have a look at our new app as well:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fahrbot.apps.security.firewall


I installed it and gave it a try, but had a few crashes. I emailed my dump.zip. I realize private place is in beta, and will check back on future updates as the concept of the app is great and I'm sure that it will work as well as your other apps in the future.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> I installed it and gave it a try, but had a few crashes. I emailed my dump.zip. I realize private place is in beta, and will check back on future updates as the concept of the app is great and I'm sure that it will work as well as your other apps in the future.


Hi. I had a look and the crashes will be fixed today. Please, if you want to help, and doubly so if you're on CDMA, send more logs if you experience crashes!

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

The beta is running!


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

SALE ENGAGED, NUMBER ONE

60% OFF 2.0 LAUNCH DISCOUNT

Enjoy, if you will.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Anything to report guys? There will be a release today so if you have issues nows the time to spill the beans.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

A major update (.16) has been uploaded, let me know if all is good and the dreaded Verizon Note 3 SELinux is finally destroyed!


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for hijacking my thread...


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fixed.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

The sale is on again!


----------

